# 10/31/2011 catch



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Normally do not post pics but these 8 were pretty good catch considering the conditions last night. I get lazy but felt I should post for respect to those whom normally do. Been a very good year 40 flounder in last week and half. Many locations, just need to get out there and you will find them. Thank to God for allowing me to enjoy our little piece of paradise.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Still didn't post pics lol


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, now I remember why I don't do this often


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

And the biggest story is the fish that would not get close enough to let me stick him, he would have gone over 30" easy.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Faithnfishin said:


> And the biggest story is the fish that would not get close enough to let me stick him, he would have gone over 30" easy.


thats when u let the gig fly and hope it lands in the gill plate haha


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Faith was that you in Orange Beach on the 31st. I was out that night and saw a boat similar to yours gigging. If it was flag me down next time to meet ya.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Way to go Pat, James and I will give her a try tomorrow night and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome !!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice catch of flounder.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

11/2/2011 Follow up: We got 9 more last night and two of my bothers took home 14. Total of 23 with most over 19". God is good!
I left early but my brothers stated that they had pulled in some real door mats, will try and get them to measure. Between the 3 of us gigging we probably missed 10 really good ones, water clarity was not great and they were in deeper water.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

God has definetly been good to you lately! Hope to try the wading thing for the first time tonight with Reed. Hope to have the same luck as you've been having. AU


----------

